# Dell Precision T5500 workstation Hanging



## lionheart_sg (Apr 21, 2010)

Am facing a problem with Precision T5500 workstation, 

Product Name Dell Precision WorkStation T5500

OS Windows Vista Business

Issue:

While installing the OS the Workstation is Hanging sometimes it shows Blue Screen Error with message "system halted" I tried Dell Diagnostic test during the startup but during the memory test it either it stops at 5% or the workstation will restart


Troubleshooting Steps:

1. Replace the RAMs With 12GB (3 x 4GB 1066MHz ) in DIMM 1,2&3

2.Update the BIOS from A03 to Latest Version A05

3.Change The VGA Card with “ 256MB DDR2 ATI RADEON HD 3450”


General notices:

· When I use 2GB(2 x 1GB) During Diagnostic the Workstation restart at 5%

· when I use 12GB(3x4GB) during Diagnostic the system Hang at 5%

· The heat sink is over heated”

Please Help

Thanks in Advance 

SGray:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

If the heat sink is overheating then this should be your first concern. Remove it, clean old thermal paste off and reapply new paste. Both problems can be caused by a system that is overheating.


----------



## lionheart_sg (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply
i cleaned the fan and use thermal paste but still the same peoblem exist


----------

